# jdm corners or just clear? (rswerks.com)



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

NE1 know if these are REAL JDM corners? i'd assume not since they're 36 bucks. might be just clear corners...

http://www.rswerks.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=752489.25059*B18-C8&p_id=3566&xm=on&ppinc=search2


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

No my guess is they are some kind of JDM "style". Unless of course the shipping comes out to be like another $100, in which case i HAVE gotten screwed over like this before...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're both advertised as clear, so I'd guess they're the stock-style clear corners, i.e. APC/Ebay-style. Not too JDM, if you ask me.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

wow. never saw a part about it being clear, but i suspected as much...for 36 bucks ppl shoudl be jumping all over it. then again shipping is pretty pricy for something that small...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Remember that if it says JDM in the ad, it's worth 15 more horsepower than if it said "Made In China by political prisoners"


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ahahahahaha



NE1 know a place that i can get the real jdm full ambers? liuspeed is attempting to make em but i dont think he's having much success yet. i'd get stealths but i dont want to have another thing to add if i get a ticket


----------

